# THE "BLVD OG"



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Well about a month ago i made up my mind to sell my 03 town car to buy a 57chevy......if u know me then u know that i like to build the stuff that no one is building here in town...when everyone was building fleetwoods i built a caprice...when everyone was building town cars i built a newer town car.......so anyway i took a trip a few newyears ago to LA while i was there switchman took me to 562kustoms while i was there my now good homie FUZZY was doin sum work on "THE BLUEPRINT"....i took a million pics of the car cuz i just loved it so much.....so one day i was goin thru my photobucket and ran up on all the pictures....sumthin in me just said "get rid of that town car that aint whatcha want"...so i started lookin on craigslist for a 57 hardtop...the one i was lookin at sold before i got to it...i found that out the day i sold the town car.....so with no car i started my hunt for a 57....i was really lookin for a car as complete as possible....the same day i found this car in alvin tx....bout a 30-45 min drive from my house...i call the dude to see what time i could go look at it....went and picked up my boy sic713 and we jumped in tha lac on a mission to go check it out.....

this car was complete...minus the engine, trans, and STERNIN WHEEL ...what wasent on the car was in the trunk or in the car....i saw rust on the tailpan front floor pans and lower right fenders....the right quarter was is cracked and all jacked up....but all the trim is on it and in good shape...so that was all i needed









































so the next week i went and picked it up










more pics when i get off work


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice found


----------



## DANNY 805 (Feb 18, 2010)

Nice find n good luck on the build...


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

*CLEAN PICK DOGGY!*


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

damn thats a nice find


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

DOPE 57


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Slim don't forget the upgrades its got :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

we gon do this my *****... we gon need all the luck we can get..


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

nice, whats the plans for it? or is that a stupid question? lol good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i think we gonna freak this one out....everything is getting painted on chromed


----------



## ChevySSJunky (Apr 1, 2008)

Thats a hellova nice find,..........BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!! Good luck on your build ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

JUIC'D64 said:


> Slim don't forget the upgrades its got :thumbsup:


Oh yea they had already started on the frame its powder coated black .....the car also has disk brakes on the front and rack and pinion stering


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

You must have dropped a few coins for this one. Looks like a solid start. GL on the build.


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

Mmmmman hold up!!!  good find Slim.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Austin Ace said:


> You must have dropped a few coins for this one. Looks like a solid start. GL on the build.


it wasent the deal of the century.....but after askin a few people gave 8k for the car he was askin 10



Naptown>I<Rider said:


> Mmmmman hold up!!!  good find Slim.


thanks brotha


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

so by the time i got the car back to the shop it was already dark....so i went the next morning to the shop and took a few pics....and really get a 360 of the car in the light....i have to admit i was a little upset that i had spent 8k on a car that didn't run or have a motor or trans in it for that matter (never bought an old chevy before)...so my first thought was to knock sum of that dust off of it so i could see what i was working with....guess i forgot how lazy i am cuz i just washed the driver side took a few pics and left


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

after work one day last week i was able to get back to the shop and start taking the interior apart...the guy told me that the floor pan were rusted out and someone had tried to repair the at one time.......HA! they bolted thick sheet metal to the front floor pans on both sides the bolts were stupid long and rusted.....it took forever to unbolt those....and then they drilled holes to install those god awfull 70s monte carlo seats....they are now in the trash....i took out the carpet also as u can see...squirls and rats had been in there at one time.....there was a shitload of eatin pecans on the rear floor board and on the package tray...that shit was no match for tha shopvac....all but one of the windows work as they should....all the interior trim is there and in great shape....the headlinner has no rips but has a lil mildew....sucks im taking out all out new color outside and inside


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

nice find, gotta love 57's hands down


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

nice find slim.let me kno if i can help with anything.just a phone call away.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

loster87 said:


> nice find slim.let me kno if i can help with anything.just a phone call away.


Coo....thanks brotha


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ok so lets get to the reason i choose the name "BLVD OG" in my personal opinion nothin says OG like a 57 with skirts and a kit with the ass layed dippin down the BLVD...

what i plan on doing to the car....a few of these might not make it but they are in the plans everything with a * is a must

1. *complete new floorpans and right side quarter
2. *ls1 engine and trans
3. disk brakes on the rear
4. *skirts and a continental kit
5. *grafix on the roof with new paint and pinstripes
6. *all new interior with an OG twist (and im not talkin original interior kit)
7. reinforced and molded chrome suspention
8. *4link with c notch and slip yoke drive shaft so the ass lays and i can get rid of the leafsprings
9. *all new rubbers and seals
10. *dakota digital dash and clock and vintage air
11. power windows with smoked glass


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

And thanks everyone for the props and checking out my build....I gotta admit it seems like a tall order...but that's only because I'm use to knocking shit out real quick....

I plan on doin most of the work myself....I've had my hands in everything from bodywork to welding so for the most part I should be good...and I know enough people to get me out of any jams I get in


----------



## LowRollinJosh (Oct 11, 2002)

LOOKS LIKE A GOOD START. GOODLUCK WITH IT!!


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Tall order for a Tall A$$ homie,your track record shows how you get down. you will have no problem knocking this ride out:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DKM ATX said:


> Tall order for a Tall A$$ homie,your track record shows how you get down. you will have no problem knocking this ride out:thumbsup:


hahaaa i sure hope so....but im on it..


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> hahaaa i sure hope so....but im on it..


:thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Finally a CLASSIC worthy of some leaky ZZZss!!! :happysad: Looks like a good start!! Good luck with the build!! :nicoderm:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

naw i think ima just let my boy freaky tales build me a set....i can't see payin 2000 bux for a set of wheels that don't atleast say zenith or dayton on them....jussayin....but thanks for the luck and thanks for stoppin by


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice find


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

so you got someone that will build you some rims? care to explain? i agree about the two grand for rims but you get what you pay for right? ain't hatin, just wonder what you mean by that. 



SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> naw i think ima just let my boy freaky tales build me a set....i can't see payin 2000 bux for a set of wheels that don't atleast say zenith or dayton on them....jussayin....but thanks for the luck and thanks for stoppin by


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

if you need help with anything on it holl at me fam


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

npazzin said:


> so you got someone that will build you some rims? care to explain? i agree about the two grand for rims but you get what you pay for right? ain't hatin, just wonder what you mean by that.


Im sayin if I can't roll zenith I'm not spending 2k....so whatever freakytales can build me is what ima put under this car...and what I meant by it is just what I said....if it dosent say zenith wire wheel or Dayton wire wheel I ain't spending 2k ...simple as that


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

we need to get on it like flies on shit....


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

its just gon have the back seat so you got leg room right


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> its just gon have the back seat so you got leg room right


u already know


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Slim you don't have to c-notch it to lay out. With a continental kit it will be on the ground.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yeyuuuhhh its goin down...thanks for the info bro


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> yeyuuuhhh its goin down...thanks for the info bro


Here's how I did that one.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Do u have pics of the lock up


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Do u have pics of the lock up


I can lift it up and take some. We are only running 12's in the back so we won't have any cylinder to reardeck problems when it is laid.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yetti said:


> I can lift it up and take some. We are only running 12's in the back so we won't have any cylinder to reardeck problems when it is laid.


it coo just when ever you can....but thanks for the visuals


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

TTT for a brotha building a bad 57!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

nice. cant wait to see what u do with thissssss


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

nice pick up on the 7 Slim. I heard that you had picked one and was looking for to seeing or a build. is this going to be the fire chief part 2?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

just a stupid question, how did you measure the pinion angle?




yetti said:


> Here's how I did that one.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> nice pick up on the 7 Slim. I heard that you had picked one and was looking for to seeing or a build. is this going to be the fire chief part 2?


No on the fire chief....we goin a whole diffrent route with this one


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

This is different but they are bad ass cars good luck trust me u will feel a lot better about wat u paid once ur closer to finishing it I still think bout wat I paid for my rust bucket


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Damn this is gonna be a badass build!!!!!!!!! Good luck homie!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice can't go wrong with a 57


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Do u have pics of the lock up


The suspension still isn't locked up here.


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

NICE FIND GONNA BE ONE TO WATCH


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

ICED BOXX said:


> :inout:


:finger:..............:naughty:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yetti said:


> The suspension still isn't locked up here.


i like the looks of that......is that the stock rear-end? did u have it shortend? heard a few guys say the wheels dont clear the quarters...


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> i like the looks of that......is that the stock rear-end? did u have it shortend? heard a few guys say the wheels dont clear the quarters...


No its a ford 9 inch and it was shortened. Factory rearend would need to be shortened also. This one is 1.5 inches shorter on each side.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Oh ok


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> No on the fire chief....we goin a whole diffrent route with this one


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

Can't wait till we can put the 57 and the 58 on the Vegas strip homie


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Yuuuuuup


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

LONNDOGG said:


> Can't wait till we can put the 57 and the 58 on the Vegas strip homie


I sent you a message about that 58 did you ever get it??


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

will be keeping up with this build...:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Yea yea


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

HMART1970 said:


> :finger:..............:naughty:


YOU TRYIN TO FUCK ON ME?????!!!


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

ICED BOXX said:


> YOU TRYIN TO FUCK ON ME?????!!!


Lol, easy there doggy!


----------



## POOHONTHABUMPER (Nov 3, 2007)

congrats slim i know you are gonna put it down on tha 57 now you now this is a grown mans car right here so dont give up when it gets hard,all the head aches will be over when that bitch is done!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

POOHONTHABUMPER said:


> congrats slim i know you are gonna put it down on tha 57 now you now this is a grown mans car right here so dont give up when it gets hard,all the head aches will be over when that bitch is done!


oh shit the topic has been blessed by Pooh.....thought you quit layitlow homie


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

so yesterday after work i stopped by autozone and picked up some aircraft paint remover....WOW...that shit dose damage...hell it even eats the bondo....so because i just had to do sumthing to the car i got to work...i was just gonna do the quarter where the damage is because i wanted to see just how much of it was bondo but i winded up doing the lower part of the door and half the trunk also along with the tail pan...i was suprised the with the exception of the floorboard the lower fender and underneath the tail pan that side of the body has no rust....they just used bondo to fix and straiten everything...so i started with the lower part of the car then i figured out how the side trim comes off without damaging it...from there i just went ahead and did the whole right side quarter.....then it got dark on me...im gonna go back today with the eching primer


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

POOHONTHABUMPER said:


> congrats slim i know you are gonna put it down on tha 57 now you now this is a grown mans car right here so dont give up when it gets hard,all the head aches will be over when that bitch is done!


I'm on it


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Oh yea they had already started on the frame its powder coated black .....the car also has disk brakes on the front and rack and pinion stering


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> so yesterday after work i stopped by autozone and picked up some aircraft paint remover....WOW...that shit dose damage...hell it even eats the bondo....so because i just had to do sumthing to the car i got to work...i was just gonna do the quarter where the damage is because i wanted to see just how much of it was bondo but i winded up doing the lower part of the door and half the trunk also along with the tail pan...i was suprised the with the exception of the floorboard the lower fender and underneath the tail pan that side of the body has no rust....they just used bondo to fix and straiten everything...so i started with the lower part of the car then i figured out how the side trim comes off without damaging it...from there i just went ahead and did the whole right side quarter.....then it got dark on me...im gonna go back today with the eching primer


That stripper ain't not joke and Shit burns... I used it on my 61. And took that Shit dwn to the metal... I used a scotch bright pad works fast... Good work homie ill keep up with this one.


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> so yesterday after work i stopped by autozone and picked up some aircraft paint remover....WOW...that shit dose damage...hell it even eats the bondo....so because i just had to do sumthing to the car i got to work...i was just gonna do the quarter where the damage is because i wanted to see just how much of it was bondo but i winded up doing the lower part of the door and half the trunk also along with the tail pan...i was suprised the with the exception of the floorboard the lower fender and underneath the tail pan that side of the body has no rust....they just used bondo to fix and straiten everything...so i started with the lower part of the car then i figured out how the side trim comes off without damaging it...from there i just went ahead and did the whole right side quarter.....then it got dark on me...im gonna go back today with the eching primer


Gettin in.....! Yea that aircraft ain't no joke.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

gettig that shit on you is worse the setting yourself on fire


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Yea if you let it sit there....u supposed to wash it off before it starts burning


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Coca Pearl said:


> gettig that shit on you is worse the setting yourself on fire


Shit burns lol


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

:fool2:


----------



## LONNDOGG (Aug 2, 2005)

miguel62 said:


> I sent you a message about that 58 did you ever get it??


Gonna keep the 58 gotta push and finish it


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

so yesterday after work i was able to get back to the shop to do a lil more work on the car....nothing major i just took off the driver side trim....and then i chipped away at the rear tailpan...tommorrow i will take off all the trim around the glass....cant do to much untill i get the sheet metal i need


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

How is the trunk contour, it is a bitch to repair if there was water and rust damage. :banghead:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

The trunk Lid has Bondo on it ....ima replace tailpan last 10in of the trunk pan...and maybe the deck lid after I see just how much Bondo is on it


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

Cool cool, hopefully you'll get the metal soon so we can keep on watching to progress  

So what are your plans for it ? color and all.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

im goin with a dark grey color found on a 2011-2012 prius its called winter grey metalic....








i plan on full paint and chrome undercarrige new interior with digital dash and a continental kit and an ls1 engine


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

It Will be a Badass ride. Keep it up.


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> im goin with a dark grey color found on a 2011-2012 prius its called winter grey metalic....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice color


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SLIM!


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Yea if you let it sit there....u supposed to wash it off before it starts burning


hope you close by some soap and water to wash it off in time....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

JUIC'D64 said:


> Shit burns lol


i got the shit on my finger a few years back after my friend told me to be careful not to let it get on me and found out myself as to way......:burn:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

JUIC'D64 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY SLIM!


x57


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> im goin with a dark grey color found on a 2011-2012 prius its called winter grey metalic....
> 
> i plan on full paint and chrome undercarrige new interior with digital dash and a continental kit and an *ls1 engine*


are you going to make it sound like you got a hammer under the hood......


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

thanks for the birthday shout out


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> are you going to make it sound like you got a hammer under the hood......


well first we have to get the engine befor i even think about doing anything to it...but i hope so


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

HBD. Slimm,


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Damn Slimmm you get older every year.....Happy Birthday homie


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

thanks bro


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> well first we have to get the engine befor i even think about doing anything to it...but i hope so


let me know if you don't have a lead on one, and i can locate one for you.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Oh I have a few leads on them....just knocking out a few bills first


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

cool.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

so i was at last minute customs saturday...i got most of the sheet metal on order...so here we go with the spending:facepalm:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

my ***** Slim, good find. this goin be a nice on da streets of da H!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> so i was at last minute customs saturday...i got most of the sheet metal on order...so here we go with the spending:facepalm:


 i was over there a week b4 you was.....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

great find homie!!!!!! i wanna ls1 for mine also, can't wait to see more....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> i was over there a week b4 you was.....


And I was over there the week before that


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Cut N 3's said:


> my ***** Slim, good find. this goin be a nice on da streets of da H!


Yup...I need to get on it


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> great find homie!!!!!! i wanna ls1 for mine also, can't wait to see more....


Thanks....I have to have it....I just wanna do everything at once but I can't...bank account can't keep up


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> im goin with a dark grey color found on a 2011-2012 prius its called winter grey metalic....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hold up baby


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Thanks....I have to have it....I just wanna do everything at once but I can't...bank account can't keep up


im in the same boat....but all my sheet metal is ordered, started body work...........IM SUPER PUMPED UP!!!!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:drama:.......let me know when you ready foe dat 57' Chevy soundtrack mix! 

I got the titles lined up....

Vol. 1 The "Tear Down" Mix.:biggrin:

Vol. 2 The "Oh Shit What Did I get Myself Into!" Mix.:sprint:
Vol. 3 The "Damn I'm gone need a 2nd Job" Mix.:facepalm::banghead:

Vol. 4 The "Over The Hill" Mix.:| :420: 

Vol. 5 The "I Can See The Light At The End Of The Tunnel Mix" Mix.:nicoderm:

Vol. 6 The "Assembly" Mix.:around:

And Finally The "Pay-Off, It'z Time to Ride" Mix!:fool2:

and any other's you might need along the way...


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

dj short dog said:


> :drama:.......let me know when you ready foe dat 57' Chevy soundtrack mix!
> 
> I got the titles lined up....
> 
> ...



:roflmao::rofl::roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Ha....ima do work son...I already done been to Tim and Bruce .....I'm just waiting on parts to arrive so I can DO WERK SON


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

check pm slim


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

JUIC'D64 said:


> Shit burns lol


oh damn! thats what that bitch had in her koochy and thats why I was on fire....lol jk . nice 57 project homie..:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

LOL THANKS


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> And I was over there the week before that


i'll be back over there soon, but for what i will be going for. i will be driving the car over there for it..........:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Me to.....but I'm taking the truck...to pick up all my sheet metal I just ordered


----------



## Big-Tymer (Dec 13, 2006)

dj short dog said:


> :drama:.......let me know when you ready foe dat 57' Chevy soundtrack mix!
> 
> I got the titles lined up....
> 
> ...



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> so yesterday after work i was able to get back to the shop to do a lil more work on the car....nothing major i just took off the driver side trim....and then i chipped away at the rear tailpan...tommorrow i will take off all the trim around the glass....cant do to much untill i get the sheet metal i need


sweet!


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

One SWEET ride, and very desirable!!! Looking forward to build-up progress.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Beautiful


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

thanks guy....should be pickin up the sheet metal this week


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> thanks guy....should be pickin up the sheet metal this week


:thumbsup: gettin It.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

ANY UPDATES?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Nope haven't been able to get to the shop...I had yesterday off to go pick up the sheet metal but they were closed....so I will try to make it today....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

my boy juan dropped off the parts i ordered from last minute customs yesterday....i swear i outta call this thing spiderman...found a blackwidow in the car yesterday....fuck i hate spiders....so i spent a few min fuckin it up(spray can and lighter)......tomorrow after work i will get started on the floorpans so i can get some updated pic and get this car knocked out so we can paint it....


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ok so the update ....usually i have more time than money...now its the other way around... and if i wanna have this thing done soon i need to get workin on it...so i sent the car to my boys shop so he can do the quater and the floor pans...i have a few other bills i need to pay but next up is im sending the trim to be fixed and polished out or chromed...that includes the bumpers


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:hell ya


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> my boy juan dropped off the parts i ordered from last minute customs yesterday....i swear i outta call this thing spiderman...found a blackwidow in the car yesterday....fuck i hate spiders....so i spent a few min fuckin it up(spray can and lighter)......tomorrow after work i will get started on the floorpans so i can get some updated pic and get this car knocked out so we can paint it....


shit i hear you on the note. when i went to change the starter on my car i popped te hood and seen a big brown spider. i closed the hood and called it a day.....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Update pics when I get off tha boy do werk son


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Gonna be a nice whip


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

As you can see he removed the back window and cut the quarter off


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

hno:hno::run:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

im hyped myself:run:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

need mo pics!!!!:drama:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

You have all the pix I have


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

quarters didn't look the rotted from the pix.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

passenger side was cracked and buckled.....i didnt want any bondo on the side of the car....so i just bought a new quarter...there is bondo on the trunk lid so ima buy a new trunk also


----------



## LastMinuteCustoms (Feb 8, 2007)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> my boy juan dropped off the parts i ordered from *last minute customs* yesterday....i swear i outta call this thing spiderman...found a blackwidow in the car yesterday....fuck i hate spiders....so i spent a few min fuckin it up(spray can and lighter)......tomorrow after work i will get started on the floorpans so i can get some updated pic and get this car knocked out so we can paint it....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> passenger side was cracked and buckled.....i didnt want any bondo on the side of the car....so i just bought a new quarter...there is bondo on the trunk lid so ima buy a new trunk also


cool. don't want the car to be named BONDO 57......


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

Coca Pearl said:


> cool. don't want the car to be named BONDO 57......


Lol


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

Damn slim, u aint playin.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

just tryin to get it done


----------



## 14ROMEO (May 2, 2010)

thats one of my dream cars along with the 58 and 61 impalas. nice color choice too, good luck


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

where you stationed now ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 14ROMEO (May 2, 2010)

Ft Couch, I was medically retired. I am going to school now in NC about an hr from Bragg and building another 64 Impala, I just posted some pics here. Where are you at now? I sure do miss Texas though...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

just leavin a Bragg assignment back at hood, was with a SPEC OPS out unit there, the one that has the compound to themselves , lucky ass MED Ret I wish I could go that route a few more injuries and I'm there tho :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

14ROMEO said:


> thats one of my dream cars along with the 58 and 61 impalas. nice color choice too, good luck


Me too!!!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

14ROMEO said:


> thats one of my dream cars along with the 58 and 61 impalas. nice color choice too, good luck


THANKS....


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:ninja:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

metal work should be done in the comming weeks..i hope.... i should have some pics for all that care to see then....afterwards the frame is goin to fineline for some work also....i had put this car on the burner to finish the skeetwood and clean up my cts-v a bit...but here we go with this 57 again


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

That Wuts up mayne


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> metal work should be done in the comming weeks..i hope.... i should have some pics for all that care to see then....afterwards the frame is goin to fineline for some work also....i had put this car on the burner to finish the skeetwood and clean up my cts-v a bit...but here we go with this 57 again


 slim say once again its on!:thumbsup:


----------



## Boone (Oct 29, 2012)

TTT


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice start! looks really soild..:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> metal work should be done in the comming weeks..i hope.... i should have some pics for all that care to see then....afterwards the frame is goin to fineline for some work also....i had put this car on the burner to finish the skeetwood and clean up my cts-v a bit...but here we go with this 57 again


cts-v there is not enough leg in there for you. did you get the driver seat moved back?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> cts-v there is not enough leg in there for you. did you get the driver seat moved back?


what driver seat he drives from the backseat


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

regal ryda said:


> what driver seat he drives from the backseat


i seen him walk from the car one time, and was looking to see how he was going to get in it. by the time i looked around he was already gone. i do know that it had a sunroof and it was open...........


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt slim thuggaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

what;s up slim. i seen the car the other day. you might that to sretch the car out some so you can have enough leg room


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Damn Slim like daT, Do work champ


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

nice come up, a real decent project :thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

WHAT YOU PLAN ON RUNNIN FOR A SETUP FAM?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

TRAVIESO87 said:


> WHAT YOU PLAN ON RUNNIN FOR A SETUP FAM?


 x57


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS PICS


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

TRAVIESO87 said:


> WHAT YOU PLAN ON RUNNIN FOR A SETUP FAM?


I heard something like 14 batteries 4 pumps lol jk


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

sup slim TTT brother:h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING BROTHER SLIM


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

ttt.... back to the top...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

sorry guys...the car is not comming along like i planned.....i just have been spending money on metal...but from the looks of if i am done buying metal just waiting on two more parts and we can be on to the body work...till then lets see how much more faster i can make the cts-v


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

and thanks for the soutouts and good words....the car was suppose to be in paint by now...i am disappointed...but fuck it.... what can you do?


----------



## Llerenas1960s (Nov 15, 2009)

NICE CAR HOMIE


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> and thanks for the soutouts and good words....the car was suppose to be in paint by now...i am disappointed...but fuck it.... what can you do?


you know you cant rush it homie


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> sorry guys...the car is not comming along like i planned.....i just have been spending money on metal...but from the looks of if i am done buying metal just waiting on two more parts and we can be on to the body work...till then *lets see how much more faster i can make the cts-v*


meet me on the streets so we can see how fast it runs....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

you dont wanna see tha V


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> you dont wanna see tha V


Come run it up against my ZL1 and so i can see what it do!!????:nicoderm:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

regal ryda said:


> you know you cant rush it homie


Tru.....


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice find:thumbsup:


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm sure u already answered this but who's painting your car?


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> and thanks for the soutouts and good words....the car was suppose to be in paint by now...i am disappointed...but fuck it.... what can you do?


Take ur time!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

miguel62 said:


> Come run it up against my ZL1 and so i can see what it do!!????:nicoderm:


if you car is stock your gonna lose....mine is no longer stock....and headed back to the shop for a blower upgrade and id850 injectors right after xmas


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> I'm sure u already answered this but who's painting your car?


_*SIC713*_


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> you know you cant rush it homie


as much as i want to i cant.....thats the frustrating part


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Take ur time!


says the man with his foot to the floor....hahahahaha......j/k i just want the metal work done already


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> you dont wanna see tha V


well see bout dat homie when I see you in the streets


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> _*SIC713*_


Tight maybe I will see it up there hes goin to be hooking mine up too as soon as the paint is layed didn't down


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> if you car is stock your gonna lose....mine is no longer stock....and headed back to the shop for a blower upgrade and id850 injectors right after xmas


Yea its stock right now.....for the time being :sprint:


----------



## H-town Flip (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

sup fam?


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

looking good slim. I thought i was going thru it building this lol ol' 75 rag but I'm small dry compared to u. long live the Big "I"


----------



## Ciscos63ht (Mar 14, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

regal.1980 said:


> looking good slim. I thought i was going thru it building this lol ol' 75 rag but I'm small dry compared to u. long live the Big "I"


what up homie.....long time no see......call me asap 281-772-2607


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

TRAVIESO87 said:


> sup fam?


what it is homie


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Ciscos63ht said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

SLIM THUGGA MUTHAFUCCAAAAAAA:wave:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> what it is homie


same ol same ol if you need any help on the ride holla at me im down to make the trip out there


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> says the man with his foot to the floor....hahahahaha......j/k i just want the metal work done already


 Tell me about it I feel like I have constant metal chips coming out of my arms, From all the grinding


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT! Any updates fam?


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

Wtf! No more pics of The BLVD OG?


----------



## cougar_chevy (Jul 29, 2011)

want to see more!! :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

get on it slim! :twak: lol


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> get on it slim! :twak: lol


slim to busy out rolin the lac. i should have hit him up when i was on his side of town over the weekend..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

was over in slim area yesterday an seen the five seven......:rimshot:.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> sorry guys...the car is not comming along like i planned.....i just have been spending money on metal...but from the looks of if i am done buying metal just waiting on two more parts and we can be on to the body work...till then lets see how much more faster i can make the cts-v


 I know the feeling.....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:inout::banghead:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sup big homie :wave:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

look what showed up yesterday...slowboogie baby


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> look what showed up yesterday...slowboogie baby


 nice


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

The most exciting stage of a build up for me. Driving a project home always gets tons of thumbs up from people on the road. Nice photo!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice pickup on the Vortec motor Slim.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Caballo said:


> The most exciting stage of a build up for me. Driving a project home always gets tons of thumbs up from people on the road. Nice photo!


yea that was a cool ride home


Coca Pearl said:


> Nice pickup on the Vortec motor Slim.


yeeeaaaaabuddddyyyy


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> nice


thanks


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT sup Big homie good scoop on the motor:thumbsup: get on it so we can tip it up my brother


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

vouges17 said:


> nice :thumbsup:


sup wit it sleepuffin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking good!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Caballo said:


> The most exciting stage of a build up for me. Driving a project home always gets tons of thumbs up from people on the road. Nice photo!


sweeeeeeeeett


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> look what showed up yesterday...slowboogie baby


 What did this come out of?


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

It looks like the 5.3 in my truck


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> What did this come out of?


5.3 04 chevy suburban


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

regal.1980 said:


> It looks like the 5.3 in my truck


truuuuuu


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> nice :thumbsup:





STRICTLY MIKE said:


> TTT sup Big homie good scoop on the motor:thumbsup: get on it so we can tip it up my brother





STRICTLY MIKE said:


> sup wit it sleepuffin:





KAKALAK said:


> Looking good!





BIG WHIT 64 said:


> sweeeeeeeeett


thanks guys ....im trying to build this and get my cts-v back on the road, i just dropped quite a bit of change into that ...lets just say i could have painted the frame chromed out my suspention and bought the wheels i wanted....i guess thats what happends when you go fuckin with shit thats not broken.....oh well but now i will be able to stomp a corvette ZR1 from a dig or a roll when i get it back.....yeyuuuhhhh


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

The word on the street is the five seven is to be make a road trip......


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> The word on the street is the five seven is to be make a road trip......


iono where you heard that


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> iono where you heard that


making its way to hwy 6/1960


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> making its way to hwy 6/1960


i hope so soon...but i need that exstra cash


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> i hope so soon...but i need that exstra cash


you got. You know he'll work with ya


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

so i left work early yesterday @ 2:30 to go to the otherside of town to pick up some parts from last minute customs..then i drove back to my side to my boy shop...i figured while i was there i could at least do some work.... so i cut the floor out with his plasma cutter....thats when i found out i had to spend more money on metal work....i bought all the floor braces and the right side inner and outer rocker...and yesterday i found out the left one was bad also....oh well lets do this......here are a few pics of the floor after i cut it out.....


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

get it in homie :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yea buddy


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Good progress your making on the seven homie.


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

I see ya maken moves Slim


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yea i need to get this thing back together....i cant wait to be dippin


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

Progress!


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> yea i need to get this thing back together....i cant wait to be dippin


I feel ya brutha


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Catalyzed said:


> Progress!


somethin like that


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

oh oh.....somebody is on it


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> thanks guys ....im trying to build this and get my cts-v back on the road, i just dropped quite a bit of change into that ...lets just say i could have painted the frame chromed out my suspention and bought the wheels i wanted....i guess thats what happends when you go fuckin with shit thats not broken.....oh well but now i will be able to stomp a corvette ZR1 from a dig or a roll when i get it back.....yeyuuuhhhh


damn the racing lets get our lowride on foolio :biggrin:



SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> so i left work early yesterday @ 2:30 to go to the otherside of town to pick up some parts from last minute customs..then i drove back to my side to my boy shop...i figured while i was there i could at least do some work.... so i cut the floor out with his plasma cutter....thats when i found out i had to spend more money on metal work....i bought all the floor braces and the right side inner and outer rocker...and yesterday i found out the left one was bad also....oh well lets do this......here are a few pics of the floor after i cut it out.....


oh ya ... owner built is the way to go . I love it ! I'm gonna take some paint courses here later in the year so i can get my paint and body skills up .



regal ryda said:


> get it in homie :thumbsup:


you know it . sup mikey how u been homie?



SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> somethin like that


:h5:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Seen the work you put in on the ride..... coming along


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yea buddy


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> you know it . sup mikey how u been homie?


sup Homie I'm just livin ova here hows things your way


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

coming along great


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Great progress


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT BLVD OG


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> :inout:


You need to get over there and get the rockers and floor put in. Quarter panel waiting on you


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

wasssup homie :wave:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SLOOOOOOOOOOW BOOGIE but the engine is in


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mayne going to make his own twisted sopkes


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ha its goin down


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Blvd og gave me a message to pass on to you from Saturday. For you to come and visit during visiting hours


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

What are your plans for the motor


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

the engine and trans will be painted to match the car ....im going to keep the truck intake on it and use the 6.0 3 piece engine covers....trans and engine pans will be chromed..... i have the cam already. I have been trying to get this build rollin but shit just keeps poppin up, i just dropped a built mortor in the cadi,,,,i had some change left over then the engine in my pops work truck blew up ...payed to have another engine dropped in and now its down again ....so i just gave him some change to drop down on a new truck wich we just picked up the other day.. the metal man is dragging his feet....and as much as i want to believe i do...i just dont have the time to do it myself.... i have something in the works that may get this show on the road.... yall pray fo me


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

shit happens, don't give up bro!


----------



## Eazy (Dec 23, 2004)

KEEP MOV"I"N SLIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> the engine and trans will be painted to match the car ....im going to keep the truck intake on it and use the 6.0 3 piece engine covers....trans and engine pans will be chromed..... i have the cam already. I have been trying to get this build rollin but shit just keeps poppin up, i just dropped a built mortor in the cadi,,,,i had some change left over then the engine in my pops work truck blew up ...payed to have another engine dropped in and now its down again ....so i just gave him some change to drop down on a new truck wich we just picked up the other day.. the metal man is dragging his feet....and as much as i want to believe i do...i just dont have the time to do it myself.... i have something in the works that may get this show on the road.... yall pray fo me


Hope all works out slim , TRUST ME I DO!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

looking good, keep it up !


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> Hope all works out slim , TRUST ME I DO!!


thanks big homie...oh it will you can bet that


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> looking good, keep it up !


thanks


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

npazzin said:


> shit happens, don't give up bro!


never that....just gimmie a second...i'll find a way



Eazy said:


> KEEP MOV"I"N SLIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


you knoooooooowwwwwwww


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> the engine and trans will be painted to match the car ....im going to keep the truck intake on it and use the 6.0 3 piece engine covers....trans and engine pans will be chromed..... i have the cam already. I have been trying to get this build rollin but shit just keeps poppin up, i just dropped a built mortor in the cadi,,,,i had some change left over then the engine in my pops work truck blew up ...payed to have another engine dropped in and now its down again ....so i just gave him some change to drop down on a new truck wich we just picked up the other day.. the metal man is dragging his feet....and as much as i want to believe i do...i just dont have the time to do it myself.... i have something in the works that may get this show on the road.... yall pray fo me


Sup homie, end me the cam specs so I can do my LS too....after the setbacks shits gonna get gravy, Imma push you just like you kept me goin to my goal...:thumbsup:


----------



## jjfrom713 (Mar 22, 2011)

Bump for the blvd og


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

:h5::run:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:run:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> :run:


I was over there Friday checking it out


----------



## Big Body Caddi (Apr 3, 2006)

looking good homie keep it up.............


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

i picked it up friday about 6:30...I pulled up to the storage at 7:45 guy pulled up next to me and says..."hey youngblood what you gonna do with that car"...i said "put it away till i can finish it or sell it whatever comes first" he ask "how much you want for it"...i said "what i have in it"...he says "how about you just let me finish up the metal work for you"...i look at him like naw i just dont have the exstra endz to knock it out right now...he says "come on young blood i could use the work and a few bucks i been doin this shit for 9yrs I just need something to do"....so im like ok fuck it ....he cuts my previous deal with marco in half...im thinkin to good to be true, but i dropped it off anyways at his shop...(this was friday)....I dropped by on monday cuz he said he needed a few bucks for cut-off wheels, bits, and such...this muthafucka has the rockers and floors tacked into place and reinstalling the doors to check the gap....he's like "your car will be ready ina few weeks...young blood i hate to see people give up on projects thats why i helped you out ,be ready to pick it up if you have all the cash or not...i did you a favor dont forget about me"....i didnt know what to say i was just happy to see new metal on it....all thats left are the quarters and the stuff in the trunk


----------



## TRUNKWORKS (Dec 23, 2008)

BADASS CAR


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> i picked it up friday about 6:30...I pulled up to the storage at 7:45 guy pulled up next to me and says..."hey youngblood what you gonna do with that car"...i said "put it away till i can finish it or sell it whatever comes first" he ask "how much you want for it"...i said "what i have in it"...he says "how about you just let me finish up the metal work for you"...i look at him like naw i just dont have the exstra endz to knock it out right now...he says "come on young blood i could use the work and a few bucks i been doin this shit for 9yrs I just need something to do"....so im like ok fuck it ....he cuts my previous deal with marco in half...im thinkin to good to be true, but i dropped it off anyways at his shop...(this was friday)....I dropped by on monday cuz he said he needed a few bucks for cut-off wheels, bits, and such...this muthafucka has the rockers and floors tacked into place and reinstalling the doors to check the gap....he's like "your car will be ready ina few weeks...young blood i hate to see people give up on projects thats why i helped you out ,be ready to pick it up if you have all the cash or not...i did you a favor dont forget about me"....i didnt know what to say i was just happy to see new metal on it....all thats left are the quarters and the stuff in the trunk


Shit thats whats up mayne, tell him you might have a homie needing some work on a 6fo if its like that


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

DAMN, that's what's up! Karmah, you must have had some good mojo coming your way


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider (May 31, 2011)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> i picked it up friday about 6:30...I pulled up to the storage at 7:45 guy pulled up next to me and says..."hey youngblood what you gonna do with that car"...i said "put it away till i can finish it or sell it whatever comes first" he ask "how much you want for it"...i said "what i have in it"...he says "how about you just let me finish up the metal work for you"...i look at him like naw i just dont have the exstra endz to knock it out right now...he says "come on young blood i could use the work and a few bucks i been doin this shit for 9yrs I just need something to do"....so im like ok fuck it ....he cuts my previous deal with marco in half...im thinkin to good to be true, but i dropped it off anyways at his shop...(this was friday)....I dropped by on monday cuz he said he needed a few bucks for cut-off wheels, bits, and such...this muthafucka has the rockers and floors tacked into place and reinstalling the doors to check the gap....he's like "your car will be ready ina few weeks...young blood i hate to see people give up on projects thats why i helped you out ,be ready to pick it up if you have all the cash or not...i did you a favor dont forget about me"....i didnt know what to say i was just happy to see new metal on it....all thats left are the quarters and the stuff in the trunk



:thumbsup: sounds like a good look.


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> i picked it up friday about 6:30...I pulled up to the storage at 7:45 guy pulled up next to me and says..."hey youngblood what you gonna do with that car"...i said "put it away till i can finish it or sell it whatever comes first" he ask "how much you want for it"...i said "what i have in it"...he says "how about you just let me finish up the metal work for you"...i look at him like naw i just dont have the exstra endz to knock it out right now...he says "come on young blood i could use the work and a few bucks i been doin this shit for 9yrs I just need something to do"....so im like ok fuck it ....he cuts my previous deal with marco in half...im thinkin to good to be true, but i dropped it off anyways at his shop...(this was friday)....I dropped by on monday cuz he said he needed a few bucks for cut-off wheels, bits, and such...this muthafucka has the rockers and floors tacked into place and reinstalling the doors to check the gap....he's like "your car will be ready ina few weeks...young blood i hate to see people give up on projects thats why i helped you out ,be ready to pick it up if you have all the cash or not...i did you a favor dont forget about me"....i didnt know what to say i was just happy to see new metal on it....all thats left are the quarters and the stuff in the trunk


That was a blessing fam.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Damn you came right after i left. Funny thang is i went over to put one of my projects in storage. Good news to hear you had someone to come help you along


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

That is awesome , see there are a lot of good people out there! Good luck


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> That is awesome , see there are a lot of good people out there! Good luck





Coca Pearl said:


> Damn you came right after i left. Funny thang is i went over to put one of my projects in storage. Good news to hear you had someone to come help you along





regal.1980 said:


> That was a blessing fam.





Naptown>I<Rider said:


> :thumbsup: sounds like a good look.





king debo said:


> DAMN, that's what's up! Karmah, you must have had some good mojo coming your way





regal ryda said:


> Shit thats whats up mayne, tell him you might have a homie needing some work on a 6fo if its like that


Yo yall just dont know how bad i needed that.... that was a blessing indeed...he should be finishing it up in a few days....i have to order a few more pices of metal for him....but i am greatful no doubt....thanks for the love guys yall alright with me....I should have some pics later on this week... anyone wants work he said he's down and he says he has real competitive prices


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

him DA'ing the rust off of my new quarter that was left in the rain


both sides inner and outter rockers fitted and tacked into place


right side floor pan fitted and tacked to the rocker


new driver side quarter fitted and tacked into place


floors done


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

this is like 4 or 5 days worth of work he had the floors and rockers inner and outer done in a tack up and fitted in a few hours...he made sure the doors linned up on both sides and completed the job.......i went to drop him off some change yesrterday and he was working on the trunk floor and tailpan area....says it should be done in a weekor so


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

Talking about moving right along....your project just jumped into overdrive!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> him DA'ing the rust off of my new quarter that was left in the rain
> 
> 
> both sides inner and outter rockers fitted and tacked into place
> ...


doctor doctor we have a pulse! !!:run: Looking good brother! all the hard work in being done :h5:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

we not out of the woods yet....but its lookin like a car again....thanks for the love big homies


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

looking good slim


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

HMART1970 said:


> Talking about moving right along....your project just jumped into overdrive!


YEA BUDDY


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Damn homie I'm definately bringing something down, that looks like awesome work in short time


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> Damn homie I'm definately bringing something down, that looks like awesome work in short time


he said he ready for whatever


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

npazzin said:


> :thumbsup:


thanks


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

Lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

thanks
:h5:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

damn I need this car done already....I found this in the 57 topic mine will look similar but im going with a primer grey and pearl grafix.....ttt motivation


----------



## HMART1970 (Jul 25, 2007)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> damn I need this car done already....I found this in the 57 topic mine will look similar but im going with a primer grey and pearl grafix.....ttt motivation
> View attachment 752738


SEXXY!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Pimpin!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

What's new


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> damn I need this car done already....I found this in the 57 topic mine will look similar but im going with a primer grey and pearl grafix.....ttt motivation
> View attachment 752738










:thumbsuprale


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> What's new


nothin yet just trying to knock out a bit of debt so i can breath a bit.....not as much as most but more than im use to....but the car is about 98% done as far as the metal work....he has been building a trailor for the company he works for so my car has been put on the back burner (should have finished it up this week)....im cool with that..im working on a sponsor for the paint materials....im asking for a 50% but looks like I may get it 100%...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> nothin yet just trying to knock out a bit of debt so i can breath a bit.....not as much as most but more than im use to....but the car is about 98% done as far as the metal work....he has been building a trailor for the company he works for so my car has been put on the back burner (should have finished it up this week)....im cool with that..im working on a sponsor for the paint materials....im asking for a 50% but looks like I may get it 100%...


baller


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

nope not me


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> nope not me


Bump ttt


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> nothin yet just trying to knock out a bit of debt so i can breath a bit.....not as much as most but more than im use to....but the car is about 98% done as far as the metal work....he has been building a trailor for the company he works for so my car has been put on the back burner (should have finished it up this week)....im cool with that..im working on a sponsor for the paint materials....im asking for a 50% but looks like I may get it 100%...


thats whats up


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

get er done so i can squirt some paint on that thang


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:inout:first of the year off to paint and body......metal work is done ....been saving lunch monies for that bumper kit....not even half way there....but gotta have it


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Happy holidays keep working hard


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Bump for the blvd Og


----------



## DannyG. (Aug 29, 2010)

very nice!


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

lookin good fam


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

thanks folx


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

TTT for the homie Slim! Pm your number. Got some top secret shit to show u.


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Bump for the blvd OG


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

:inout:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

just started ordering parts on monday....I have ordered the digital dash. ..american auto wire harness....the engine mounts and the 6.0 3piece engine covers...... I got the mounts in today....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I got the body mounts and door bolts a few months ago......

I got the winshield cowl 2 weeks ago....thought i was done with the metal work till i removed the windshield....this shit is getting old real quick:facepalm: :banghead:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Ha ha ha .... I feel ur pain


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:Stay motivated


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

bad ass build


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I got the body mounts and door bolts a few months ago......
> 
> I got the winshield cowl 2 weeks ago....thought i was done with the metal work till i removed the windshield....this shit is getting old real quick:facepalm: :banghead:


 lol!!! sounds all to familiar! looking good my brother stay on it I'm back on my rider as well:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Ha ha ha .... I feel ur pain


man i hope this is the last piece of sheet metal I have to buy


edelmiro13 said:


> :thumbsup:Stay motivated


im on it


backyard64 said:


> bad ass build


thanks



STRICTLY MIKE said:


> lol!!! sounds all to familiar! looking good my brother stay on it I'm back on my rider as well:thumbsup:


thats whats up....its comming along....im gonna start mocking up the engine for clearance of the rack and pinion soon as he welds these last parts in


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

just got the 6.0 3piece engine covers....should get the digital dash and wire harness in tomorrow


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Baller topic! $$


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Lol....if that was the case it would have been done a yr ago.....but I did go ahead and order the steering column while I was there


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Bruce is a good businessman


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

getting it in in here looking good fam


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

oh shit just got real in this bitch man!! lmao!!! do it then niccuh ! spending tht monies :roflmao:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)




----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

You're doing good. Jamie and Dan said they talked to you for a while at the show down there. Goodtimes


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yes sir....goodtimes indeed.......how are things up your way? Should be getting more parts in this week i hope.....fuel injection badges and flags... steering column... and a few other lil trinkets


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice parts!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Awww chit my nicca put a roof in it nice ass touch there


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

thats not mine


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

As good as can be. Weather starting to turn for the better, just need to get to work. Sorry about the confusion I took the primer pic down. I'll take the belly pic down if you want.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

No its cool if you leave them up.... thanks for posting them


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

wiring harness has been in....but the i didit column just came in today......Last Minute customs


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Good choices


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

the skirts seem to fit ok...but they do need a little work to fit perfect


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> the skirts seem to fit ok...but they do need a little work to fit perfect


Looks good homie..What color is she getting blessed with?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I am now looking at this color....I reeeeeally like it ....(This week)


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I am now looking at this color....I reeeeeally like it ....(This week)


That color would look nice Slim with black guts and them black and chrome zs like you had on the linc basket


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Love that color been wanting to see it on an old school. :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I was looking at the color the other day while I was at the half mile shoot-out andit has a silver pearl in it....thats the only part I dont like about it...but it will be close to that color may be a little lighter and without the pearl effect......the wheels will either match the paint or be all chrome


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I think this is so fresh.....I would really like for OGAbel to do this on the trunk


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Hit him up on his website with the pic and get your information needed to ship the truck lid to get it done. Your always on the hustle so make it happen


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Scion has similar color. Don't know if it has the same pearl look to it


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

I see ya slim!! Looking good family


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Royalty said:


> Scion has similar color. Don't know if it has the same pearl look to it


Yea I see it at work all the time.... that was the first color I picked then I saw the lambo


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I think this is so fresh.....I would really like for OGAbel to do this on the trunk


That would be bad ass..Have him change that second 5 to a 7 where the bill is folded..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

:x::h5:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:dunno: :inout:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Pix some pix homie even it your washing the front fender again


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

saving my lunch monies for paint...should be there in a few more weeks


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking good up in here!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Coca Pearl said:


> :drama:


:drama:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Royalty said:


>


 now that's dope


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT , get off the race car shit slim !! TTT for BLVD OG


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Sit tight sucka....you should come get this m35 so I can get the OG painted....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Sit tight sucka....you should come get this m35 so I can get the OG painted....


 okok


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

oh and TTT fo my big homie


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Looking good Slim!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Still waiting on my spot at the painters, I have the change to get the car about 90% done.....its just a waiting game now


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Still waiting on my spot at the painters, I have the change to get the car about 90% done.....its just a waiting game now


Damn tall homie wish I can say the same. Guess I need to put the bottles down and pick up the tools and get to working


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Still waiting on my spot at the painters, I have the change to get the car about 90% done.....its just a waiting game now


hno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

The car is at Metal Masters to fix a few issues then to paint..... all new trim, glass, interior and a few other goodies are on the way.... sit tight as soon as there is any progress I will start with the picture postin.... its really just been the one step forward two steps back dance and im kinda getting tired of it to be honest, but I will push on and finish this car.....but I tell you what the new motto from now on for me is "Bought Not Built" the other way around is for people who have something to prove.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> The car is at Metal Masters to fix a few issues then to paint..... all new trim, glass, interior and a few other goodies are on the way.... sit tight as soon as there is any progress I will start with the picture postin.... its really just been the one step forward two steps back dance and im kinda getting tired of it to be honest, but I will push on and finish this car.....but I tell you what the new motto from now on for me is "Bought Not Built" the other way around is for people who have something to prove.


Your right, you get to a point where you've spent enough time/years building them...I just want to ride, not sit in the garage all summer sanding, wrenching, welding, painting & waiting on shipments to roll in..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

king debo said:


> Your right, you get to a point where you've spent enough time/years building them...I just want to ride, not sit in the garage all summer sanding, wrenching, welding, painting & waiting on shipments to roll in..


Noumsayin


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Where the updates


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

paid in full...... thanks for all your help guys 


Two more people to pay the metal man and the paint man.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Picked these up from a homie.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

I'll be by to pick up the bud light


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

You would have to cross a few state lines to get those buds....that pic was sent to me. Tim and Bruce should have a truck load of stuff for me in the coming weeks I bought everything for the 57 last week.... I am now officially buried in this car....but atleast i'll have power windows/smoked glass/continental kit and new interior to name a few things


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> You would have to cross a few state lines to get those buds....that pic was sent to me. Tim and Bruce should have a truck load of stuff for me in the coming weeks I bought everything for the 57 last week.... I am now officially buried in this car....but atleast i'll have power windows/smoked glass/continental kit and new interior to name a few things


In that case I'll grab one out my fridge. Looking to seeing you progress to the ride


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

its goin douwn in here ! get acKtive in the bitch den thugga ! LOL!!! looking good big homie ! hate i missed you guys picnic man


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Went to check on my 57 this morning ....I had to buy all new floors AGAIN. ....oh well money wasted...whatever


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Dang homie, what do you mean new new Floors again? Slpain..:loco:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I dont wanna talk about it...lets just say i hope its done right this time...it should be i took it to the guy i should have taken it to in the first place


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> its goin douwn in here ! get acKtive in the bitch den thugga ! LOL!!! looking good big homie ! hate i missed you guys picnic man


Its comming...all my parts are showing up but they are going to tim and bruce so i cant post any pictures till i go pick them up


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

LOOKS REAL GOOD, DONT KNOW HOW I MISSED THIS TOPIC, U BUILD SOME NICE RIDES


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I dont wanna talk about it...lets just say i hope its done right this time...it should be i took it to the guy i should have taken it to in the first place


Cool brother, sorry for your frustrations. I know this bitch gona be hard, hang in there man.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I dont wanna talk about it...lets just say i hope its done right this time...it should be i took it to the guy i should have taken it to in the first place


us real lowriders have to look out for each other let me know if you need anything slim , you know I got you fam good to see a good dude building a nice rider homie ! I look forward to tippin the streets over with you and the rest of the brothers


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

plague said:


> LOOKS REAL GOOD, DONT KNOW HOW I MISSED THIS TOPIC, U BUILD SOME NICE RIDES


Thanks bro.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

johner956 said:


> Cool brother, sorry for your frustrations. I know this bitch gona be hard, hang in there man.


No biggie man...hope to have it into paint by june..I hope


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> us real lowriders have to look out for each other let me know if you need anything slim , you know I got you fam good to see a good dude building a nice rider homie ! I look forward to tippin the streets over with you and the rest of the brothers


You know thats on tha list of things to do....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

plague said:


> LOOKS REAL GOOD, DONT KNOW HOW I MISSED THIS TOPIC, U BUILD SOME NICE RIDES


 Thanks man


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Interior kit is in along with a bunch of other stuff...


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Hurry up I wanna ride passenger!!


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Interior kit is in along with a bunch of other stuff...



aw hell yeah!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Everything on the table and the floor is goin on or in this car. ..this is the majority of the parts


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Damn!!!, looking good thugga! Knock it out :facepunch::facepunch:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Damn homie. Did you order the whole store on 57 parts


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

As a matter of fact I DID..... and then some


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Bigg money


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Slimmmmm 
I'm looking, like man I feel your pain. But remember there is a bright light at the end and you will be riding niceeee!!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

oh yea... I'm on it man.....we up and rolling.....lets see if I can keep tis momentum going


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

opened a box or two


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh yeah! hno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Shit I sure you open more then a box or two with all them packages you got. How can you not sit on the floor like the kid in Christmas Story and open boxes to check out your shit


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I did open more of them but its to much work to post from my phone


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

what color interior did you go with slim?! do it to it !


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

silver and black


----------



## debo67ss (Nov 13, 2007)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Everything on the table and the floor is goin on or in this car. ..this is the majority of the parts


DANCHUCK!!! GOOD PARTS IF U BUY THE US MADE STUFF.IM A FEW MILES AWAY FROM DANCHUCK..LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Smells like money in here!! Good progress going on.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Picked up some more parts today..... i took the day off....needed a haircut and i had to go drop off the door latches and trunk latch so the metal man could make sure he had everything on point...its comming along very nice should be ready for pick up this weekend. .. parts.... rocker molding...DD LED taillights. .gas tank and sending unit...left and right fin moldings...lower trunk trim moldings 3 pieces. ..10 piece side trim.... all the glass 8 pieces... firewall pad...door flippers left and right...rear window molding kit...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Few more thing i ordered. .. standalone harness for the 5.3ls..external fuel pump with braided hose and AN fittings...drive by wire pedal and tac module with wire harness. ... and freaky tales is building me a set of wheels


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Oh yea also bought a visor to go with those spotlights


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

:bowrofl:


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Oh boy!!!!!!!! Enough said!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Mayne the parts house should know your number by heart for when you call they already know it's you


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Looking good up in this camp slim thugga ! I ordered some of those tailights the other day as well ! lets get these cars done !  Has your conti kit came in yet ? sam sent me my brochures and recipts :x:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Nope no kit yet..when you said he told you 8 i didnt think mine would be done in 4 but was hoping it would be


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

NOW THIS MAY BE A DUMB QUESTION, BUT KNOWING YOU IN YOUR CLUB, YOU GONNA SWANG THIS A LITTLE


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Knowing Slim. I'm sure that he is


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Nope....this build got really expensive really quick.... im just gonna roll and enjoy this one...this is it for no more car building


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Nope....this build got really expensive really quick.... im just gonna roll and enjoy this one...this is it for no more car building


Heard that!


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> SLOOOOOOOOOOW BOOGIE but the engine is in


What mounts you go with


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I bought a mount kit off ebay i dont recall the name of it...i posted it a few pages back....let ne see if i can find it


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> just started ordering parts on monday....I have ordered the digital dash. ..american auto wire harness....the engine mounts and the 6.0 3piece engine covers...... I got the mounts in today....


Hope this help....i got them off of ebay


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Nope....this build got really expensive really quick.... im just gonna roll and enjoy this one...this is it for no more car building


 down on building my last car which I really haven't done much to it to even start


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

Much respect, Slim!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Hope this help....i got them off of ebay


I guess I meant what frame mounts. Thanks


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Sorry I misunderstood you...but im not sure wich ones are on there. They were on the frame when I got it. I'll take a picture when im next to it.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Sorry I misunderstood you...but im not sure wich ones are on there. They were on the frame when I got it. I'll take a picture when im next to it.


Great thanks. Looks like it fits nicely


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Dropped it off at the body shop last Saturday


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Dropped it off at the body shop last Saturday


:h5: :run:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:run: <<<< me In the body shop the other day.... they fixed a rust hole In right side fender and shaved the antenna, I'll get pics when I drop off the hood today


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


> Great thanks. Looks like it fits nicely


its this style mount kit


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

A few from the body shop.... cleaning the inside of the fenders


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

And the work begins.....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

I like what I'm seeing big homie keep it pushing , hey I saw you called I was on the grind I will hit you today


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Opend a few more boxes today ...just taking a peek at the smoked glass and interior kit


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Like it!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Opend a few more boxes today ...just taking a peek at the smoked glass and interior kit


 looking good slim thug! post some pics of the body , you should media blast this bitch !:biggrin:



SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>





SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>


I can se this vision play out in my head ! this car is going to be NICE!!



Coca Pearl said:


>


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


> Like it!





Coca Pearl said:


>





STRICTLY MIKE said:


> looking good slim thug! post some pics of the body , you should media blast this bitch !
> I can se this vision play out in my head ! this car is going to be NICE!!


Thanks guys....wait till you guys see the GAME CHANGER.... if I can get them to fit its goin down.... I have only seen it done on one other lowrider...so this should be interesting


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm sure your going to get it to fit whatever you have in mind


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Got my standalone harness, fuel pump with AN fittings and -6 AN steel braided lines...and DBW gas pedal with tac module and harness


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

So I installed the dual antennas today


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

While poncho did his thang


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

I see ya puttin in work on the 57


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Thanks guys....wait till you guys see the GAME CHANGER.... if I can get them to fit its goin down.... I have only seen it done on one other lowrider...so this should be interesting


.....hmmm. I'm guessing twins?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:drama: :nicoderm:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


> .....hmmm. I'm guessing twins?


damn good guess..... but we shall see


817.TX. said:


> :drama: :nicoderm:


What up homie.... I see your build is moving as well......keep it up.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

The continental kit is in ....yeeeeeea yeeeeeeeea


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Rub it in lol


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> The continental kit is in ....yeeeeeea yeeeeeeeea


 LOL!! man hes taking forever with my kit hahahahaha If i would have known that a better deal came with a longer wait I would have paid full price hahahahaha:yes: looking good in here !


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Paint materials for tha feefittyFREE...


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice! How much for the air freshener?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

johner956 said:


> Nice! How much for the air freshener?


Free come get it :rofl:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Haha, cars coming along great, seat covers are sick.
Motivation


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

[/QUOTE] 
Where did you find that template for the antennas


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Post some pic...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


>


Where did you find that template for the antennas[/QUOTE]

they came with the antennas.... i'll send them to you if you need them


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Post some pic...


that's all I have...waiting on that boy poncho to do more work so I can take more pictures....he said next week he is going to jump back on it... I swear if I had a dollar for every time I heard that during the process of building this car....the good news is that most of the people that said that came through for me....but we will see


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> that's all I have...waiting on that boy poncho to do more work so I can take more pictures....he said next week he is going to jump back on it... I swear if I had a dollar for every time I heard that during the process of building this car....the good news is that most of the people that said that came through for me....but we will see


That's a regular saying. I'll get on it next week. My come back question is when next week.....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

fuck ass paint shops be throwing your groove off , I've learned its best to just take it a reputable shop !


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Naw bro.... Its the same story all the way around. :yessad:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Naw bro.... Its the same story all the way around. :yessad:


 Do it yourself and stop crying...... IT'S A LOT EASIER SAID THAN DONE BELIEVE ME HA HA HA


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

That boy Pancho got the hood, fenders, and doors in primer/w guide coat.







Went by yesterday he was working on the roof. Looks like at some time during this car's life something fell on the roof and they used bondo to fix the dents....whoever did it did a pretty good job. I couldn't tell ...anyways Pancho grinded that shit off.



fire wall is almost done also


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Ahh shit, guide coat pics! I would be walking around the car with a gallon of the paint just to fuck with the painter, lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> fire wall is almost done also


ha forgot I ordered the inner fender that delete the fresh air vents....they had to go back and shave the holes on both sides......damn it :banghead:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Because you automatically get fresh air, when you own a 57 :roflmao::bowrofl:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

these thangs are in.... rebuilt and engraved for the OG


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> these thangs are in.... rebuilt and engraved for the OG


Lawd slim!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> these thangs are in.... rebuilt and engraved for the OG


Them Houston streets ain't ready for these


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:fool2:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

took this pic last week....dropped by yesterday and this side was already in primer with the guide coat and they were working on the driver side....but phone was dead so no pictures....i'll take some this weekend going to work on another project for one of my boys


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

DKM ATX said:


> Lawd slim!!!!!!





Coca Pearl said:


> Them Houston streets ain't ready for these


Noumsayin....bout to be coming down


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

lol


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Coca Pearl said:


> Them Houston streets ain't ready for these


these gotta be wrapped in 5.20's slim!!! Bitches are bad!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> these gotta be wrapped in 5.20's slim!!! Bitches are bad!!!! :thumbsup:


I'm sure slim got some put away waiting to be pulled out


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I been looking at the premium sportways thats the only one it would roll....the coker tires are ugly....i have a set of fr380s if all else fails


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> these thangs are in.... rebuilt and engraved for the OG


...........:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I been looking at the premium sportways thats the only one it would roll....the coker tires are ugly....i have a set of fr380s if all else fails


How much you like to roll them sports ways not going to last long but will look good


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

we shall see


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I been looking at the premium sportways thats the only one it would roll....the coker tires are ugly....i have a set of fr380s if all else fails


the premium is what I'm rolling with ! I have 7 fr380's as well but gonna bust out on my s2 z's and 5.20's


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I know I know I need to update this thang.... I am waiting on the painter he decided to take a 2week vacation right before the best part....so he should be back from Mexico Monday and the car should be in the booth by Thursday ....just has to block the rear of the car ....so I'm hoping we gon be in the game...but I'm not banking on it.... we shall see :inout:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Damn Slim this is some damn motivation!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Venom62 said:


> Damn Slim this is some damn motivation!!!!


Thanks....gonna try to get more paint today so we have enough to do the whole car top to bottom ....so he can get on with it....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

Bump for the homie slim


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

TTT bump fo the big homie


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

post them updates thugga!!!:yes:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:inout: I swear it's like you can't find anyone willing to do paint and bodywork... I been trying to get this car painted for a few months now .... Pancho did a really good job on the car with the work he did, it's strait for the most part but no where close to being ready for paint.... I have a guy coming by this week to line up the front-end and make sure that's good, and I now have about 3 people that actually have time to paint the car (*this week*)... I have everything to put this car together ....but I gotta be honest I don't see it happening till like Feb or Mar if I'm lucky


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> :inout: I swear it's like you can't find anyone willing to do paint and bodywork... I been trying to get this car painted for a few months now .... Pancho did a really good job on the car with the work he did, it's strait for the most part but no where close to being ready for paint.... I have a guy coming by this week to line up the front-end and make sure that's good, and I now have about 3 people that actually have time to paint the car (*this week*)... I have everything to put this car together ....but I gotta be honest I don't see it happening till like Feb or Mar if I'm lucky


Take it to lonestar


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

nah....I ain't cool with Kenny like I use to be....he dose his thing and I do mine... I'm complaining but I'm capable of blocking and spraying this car myself I'm just lazy and I really don't have the time.....push comes to shove I'll get on it


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Hang in there slim, you've waited this long, don't rush a paint job homie.


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

I know a good paint n body guy if you still looking.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

As she sits right now... im about to go put the front-end together today since i have the day off..


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

They say if you want it done you gotta do it yourself. .... so here we go


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Drilled the holes for the badges and flags for both sides


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Front-end done need a few bolts for the hood hinges so im headed to the hardware store rat-na


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Lookin good


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> As she sits right now... im about to go put the front-end together today since i have the day off..





SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


>





SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> They say if you want it done you gotta do it yourself. .... so here we go





SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Drilled the holes for the badges and flags for both sides





SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Front-end done need a few bolts for the hood hinges so im headed to the hardware store rat-na


gawd dayum!!!! we gone hold it dooooown numtalmbout!!!! mayne hol up ! this mofo coming out hard ! hahahahahahah!!


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Looking good, keep pushing :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

TTT


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Did you find s template or something to help for locating the flags and injection?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I seen a few cars online tapped up the fender and measured off the trim and edge of the fender, drilled my holes used the tape as a template for the other side and drilled the holes .... so they may not be exactly were they should be but they are in the vicinity and they are strait and the same on both sides.... there is one template online and one someone els did by hand.... mine isn't to far off from the one done by hand ...I couldn't make out the one in the 57 repair manual. I'll see if I can find the pictures and post them.


----------



## NR93 (Jan 29, 2016)

My all time favorite car!! Good luck shes gonna look like a million bucks!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks. I hope so.


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

o_o 


Nice build thread


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Took the car to the paintshop yesterday finally ... we'll see how this goes


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Hope they got them guns ready


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

looking good !!! its time homie, its time for us to fade these streets!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

More parts rollin in.... gotta be nice and cool in the OG


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Im almost there.... but im so far away



SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> ok so lets get to the reason i choose the name "BLVD OG" in my personal opinion nothin says OG like a 57 with skirts and a kit with the ass layed dippin down the BLVD...
> 
> what i plan on doing to the car....a few of these might not make it but they are in the plans everything with a * is a must
> 
> ...


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking good Slim!! :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## MIJO65 (May 20, 2008)

Dope


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Im almost there.... but im so far away


Did you get the drive shaft with your motor and trans? It'll be cheaper than having to get one made. What rearend your going with?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Just went thru the whole thread. keep up the good work. That smoked glass dope!!!:thumbsup: them wheels fuckkkkk!!!!:fool2:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> Did you get the drive shaft with your motor and trans? It'll be cheaper than having to get one made. What rearend your going with?


I have the part that goes into the transmission but not the whole driveshaft....no biggie


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

817Lowrider said:


> Just went thru the whole thread. keep up the good work. That smoked glass dope!!!:thumbsup: them wheels fuckkkkk!!!!:fool2:


thanks man.... I cant wait to start putting this thing together Im really looking forward to seeing how the glass will tie into the whole look of the car.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

MIJO65 said:


> Dope


thanks


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I have the part that goes into the transmission but not the whole driveshaft....no biggie


Alright. As long as you got that part your still cool.


----------



## ChocolateThriller (Feb 16, 2006)

you not fuckin around I see


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Got the seats back...these are the back seats they came out awesome the front seats not so much....so I wont post them until they are redone...(very wrinkly)


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

car was suppose to be ready to spray IT WAS NOT...good thing I asked Alex to go over it one more time before he started painting


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

found some stuff on the roof kinda wavy high spots I think


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

passenger door to quarter was not all that either :nosad:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

after lining up the fender to the door he found more shit wrong.....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

so he blocked the whole car....driver side was good for the most part


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

now we have color on the inside of the fenders


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I have a few more pictures but we only have paint on the inside of the fenders and photobucket is trippin right now making this to much of a task


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I have a few more pictures but we only have paint on the inside of the fenders and photobucket is trippin right now making this to much of a task....door jambs dash firewall and inside the trunk up next


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Looking good


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

thanks guys.... it's been a mission to get to this point were we get to spray paint on this thing..... but we here now so lets roll


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

We have more paint laid down...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

The hood....


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

Whats the color code?:nicoderm:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

2011 Chevy switchblade silver I forgot the color code


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Got color on the inside of the doors


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

We have color on the door jambs


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Color on the dash and firewall also


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Dat shit whord cuhh


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

:thumbsup::drama:


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Big props slimm


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks guys


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Thanks guys


Slim im back homie !! Blvd OG looking good fam!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Thanks guys


All that chrome against that silver is going to hurt some eyes


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> All that chrome against that silver is going to hurt some eyes


same thing I was thinking


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good, haven't been in here in a bit


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Congrats on the paint slim! You moving along, love the color choices interior/paint:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

:drama:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

No setup?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

RobLBC said:


> No setup?


That's one of his inspiration pix that was posted. He's going with a setup


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Inside of the trunk is painted... Photobucket app on this punk ass iPhone is Trippin ....so I had to go to Instagram with my android screenshot the photo from his page crop it.... then upload it Photobucket then share it here.... anyways .... it should be painted this week if all goes well


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

RobLBC said:


> No setup?


Yes sir there will be a setup I was gonna go with a hoppos engraved setup but with a $7500 price tag my wallet was like "whoa ***** you might wanna slow your roll"


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice indeed ,slimm does ya body man go down to metal no bondo at all if so pm me a contact #


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Yes sir there will be a setup I was gonna go with a hoppos engraved setup but with a $7500 price tag my wallet was like "whoa ***** you might wanna slow your roll"


Damn that's a big price tag homie. You can get the setup and get it engraved and save money for gas to go rollin


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Yes sir there will be a setup I was gonna go with a hoppos engraved setup but with a $7500 price tag my wallet was like "whoa ***** you might wanna slow your roll"


That's good to hear, so many so called "Lowriders" today running around unlifted.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Nice indeed ,slimm does ya body man go down to metal no bondo at all if so pm me a contact #


So when you get to the metal and the body is not strait what do you use to straighten it


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> So when you get to the metal and the body is not strait what do you use to straighten it


That man say you use that hammer and body dolly:facepalm:


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> So when you get to the metal and the body is not strait what do you use to straighten it


so some bondo has to be used but not caked up which is normal


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> That man say you use that hammer and body dolly:facepalm:


Shiiiiiit nobody is that good.... you can get it almost but some filler will be needed


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Shiiiiiit nobody is that good.... you can get it almost but some filler will be needed


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

If you follow me on Instagram I posted these yesterday my photobucket app Is trippin on this Iphone..... I think I figured out what I have to do to upload pics.... I have to got the website on the internet and log In and upload from there I cant use the app....but anyway WE HAVE COLOR muthafuckas....













ALEX laying down that wet wet


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Alex got that 57 looking good tall homie


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Don't he doe?


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Damn that's a nice color!!! Interior color coordinates great:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Yes sir... I had this vision in my head of what it would look like... and it's starting to come together... I know it's goin to be nice when it's all said and done


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Smashing down 45 south jammin Earth Wind & Fire


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Man when I say I already have a playlist... I already have a playlist


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Man when I say I already have a playlist... I already have a playlist


Mayne you can't be jammin that play list in the lac. That lac ain't ready for that yet


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

My Photobucket was doing the same shit, had to uninstall it and re download it, been working fine since.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I deleted it and reinstalled it and still the same shit....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I deleted it and reinstalled it and still the same shit....


Damn homie they need to get that shit fixed, so you can get them updates posted


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I just have to go to the website on my phone browser and upload there...fuck that app


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Assembly pics sir.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I just have to go to the website on my phone browser and upload there...fuck that app


:facepalm:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Sorry guys been working a lot and just haven't had time to go get the car....there are still a few things that are not painted like the continental kit and a few Interior trim and some parts we decided not to paint due to fitment issues (front splash pan and a few related parts) ...so I asked him not to paint anything els until I am able to purchase these parts and get them to him... i'm going to try to grab it today after work... and I had to send about 26 pieces to the polisher so until I get those back I cant install any of the glass...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Sorry guys been working a lot and just haven't had time to go get the car....there are still a few things that are not painted like the continental kit and a few Interior trim and some parts we decided not to paint due to fitment issues (front splash pan and a few related parts) ...so I asked him not to paint anything els until I am able to purchase these parts and get them to him... i'm going to try to grab it today after work... and I had to send about 26 pieces to the polisher so until I get those back I cant install any of the glass...


Makin moves


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

got it to the house the other day


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Installed a few trim pieces


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Looking good Slim. Time to start opening all them boxes and getting them ready for heavy trash day


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

It got dark on me so I put the trim up and came inside an put the Dakota Digital dash together...I like the way it looks


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I was only able to do the right side door trim and the antennas then it got dark on me.. I also help the neighbor install a NRG steering wheel in his Honda so that took more time then it should have....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I need to move the fender trim back a bit but you get the idea....


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice there see in a few days you goin to car show


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I should be there....


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Looking good slim!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Getting that work put in on the 57. When you get it all put together it's going to need it own room to rest when you ready to hit them streets of Houston


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Yes that why I'm trying to finish this car... I'm going to purchase a house the middle of next year if it all goes the way I need it to.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Yes that why I'm trying to finish this car... I'm going to purchase a house the middle of next year if it all goes the way I need it to.


Things are getting done now the way that you want no reason why it shouldn't continue


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

very nice build so far... im checking in on this one...!!!


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

DUDE....... I HAVEN'T BEEN HERE FOR A MINUTE...... IM SUPER EXCITED FOR YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

drasticbean said:


> DUDE....... I HAVEN'T BEEN HERE FOR A MINUTE...... IM SUPER EXCITED FOR YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good to see you back on the scene Bean


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

SLOWLY..... I FORGOT HOW TO USE LAY IT LOW ....LOL


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

This car Is coming out just like i thought it would ! nice !:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I worked on the car on thanksgiving day for a few hours before I made my rounds to everyone's house to eat.... I did the hood bars and jacked with the headliner.... I need a staple gun and a heat gun but it looks pretty simple...


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I worked on the car on thanksgiving day for a few hours before I made my rounds to everyone's house to eat.... I did the hood bars and jacked with the headliner.... I need a staple gun and a heat gun but it looks pretty simple...


Looks good homie


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Couldn't do to much because it was raining and I had to work Saturday and got off late... but Sunday I just installed the lower trunk trim and I been did the rear fin trim I just didn't have a picture with it open... did the hood rockets Saturday after work


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

looks good


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Looking good in here, keep grinding!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Installed the upper flippers and surrounding stainless that I got back from the polisher and the cam kit cam in yesterday also


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Your only going to be able to bring this ride out doing the day homie around 6pm when the sun go down. Out in the sun it's going to hurt eyes and your not going to get far with people checking it out and asking you questions. At night the light reflection is going to blind people with all that chrome....lol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

finished up the passenger side window trim screwed it down and installed the window felt for all four windows... broke a few bits... made about 2 or 3 trips to the screw store... and installed the driver side vent glass and assembly that's the only thing I took a picture of


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

These days little to no progress is good even if your whipping the dust off. The must progress I made was getting a 2 tow radiator that looks og


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

There's just so much to do... sometimes I'm not sure where to start.... or I'll start on one thing and in the middle of that I'll start working on something els on the car. I really have to stop doing that shit... I started drilling holes for the power window regulators, so I'm going to finish that job get all the side glass in a adjusted and then I will start wiring the car...


----------



## Nightwalker64 (Sep 26, 2016)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> There's just so much to do... sometimes I'm not sure where to start.... or I'll start on one thing and in the middle of that I'll start working on something els on the car. I really have to stop doing that shit... I started drilling holes for the power window regulators, so I'm going to finish that job get all the side glass in a adjusted and then I will start wiring the car...


Seems like your doing fine to me maybe make a list,help ya stay focused.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nightwalker64 said:


> Seems like your doing fine to me maybe make a list,help ya stay focused.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same way I see it, it better then no progress at all. Making a checklist is a good way to make sure things get done


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Looking good Slim!! Keep pushing!! :nicoderm:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Worked a bit more on the side glass drilled the holes for the rear power windows and got the right side regulator and glass mounted... then I got dark on me still need to adjust the glass/regulator/tracks but it's in


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Ogmikefromky (Dec 15, 2016)

Omg this is coming out sweet! Way to stick in there bruh


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Ogmikefromky said:


> Omg this is coming out sweet! Way to stick in there bruh


Naw he needs to get back out there with that shop light and get back to work. Work don't stop when it gets dark


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I don't have one that's why I didn't stay out and finish up.... but I will go to home depot today and see what I can pick up company just gave me a $100 gift card....im about to go in there and make it rain :run: (bish where the work lights at):run:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:roflmao:check out the led standing work lights or the double work lights. Either one will light up the block


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I bought one off amazon yesterday...should be here Monday....then lastnight while working on the driver side power window regulator and glass I found a drop light In the old tool box in the corner.... the one I bought is about 3 1/2 to 4ft long it was $96.00


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: let them late night work hours begin


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Picked these up from the guys at Fineline Street Rides.... a set a them premium spowtwayz noumtalmbout


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats on your 52o s slimm


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Picked these up from the guys at Fineline Street Rides.... a set a them premium spowtwayz noumtalmbout


Awwww Mayne!!!!! Slidin sidewayz and glidin


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Jacked with power vent regulator on the passenger side yesterday when I got home from work.... I got the holes drilled and then got it mounted up. when I actually got the regulator mounted up it was not strait so I had to make the holes wider to be able to adjust the regulator so it wouldn't bind up trying to open and close the vent glass.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Today I got off early 2:30 came home and my new work light was here.... I unboxed that shit looked at it a got a little to comfortable sitting on my bed.... I crashed out woke up it was 5:30...I jumped up grabbed the new light and pulled the car out into the driveway....I had already started installing the dash trim on Monday but I came back inside and grabbed the DD clock so I could finish the install because the clock holds the center dash trim up on the dash.... then I started sanding and scuffing the floors to get the loose dirt and overspray off so I could lay down the sound deadener that I picked up on Monday also...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

looking good slim!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

did a little more yesterday.....Its been raining and to cold for me to do anything to the car.... but yester day the homie called me said he was coming through because he didn't have anything to do so I pulled the car out ....we Installed the lower splash shield and the filler panels that bolt from the fenders to the splash pan and on the side of the core support...looks nice... but I have to remove the fenders to install the inner fenders


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

oh yea and I went to see these guys last week Last Minute Customs Timothy and Brooster aka Tim and Bruce


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Last minute! Great people with a world of knowledge, 57 is looking good slim


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> did a little more yesterday.....Its been raining and to cold for me to do anything to the car.... but yester day the homie called me said he was coming through because he didn't have anything to do so I pulled the car out ....we Installed the lower splash shield and the filler panels that bolt from the fenders to the splash pan and on the side of the core support...looks nice... but I have to remove the fenders to install the inner fenders


Should have left the front in off until you got the motor and tranny in so you don't sratch that paint


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> Should have left the front in off until you got the motor and tranny in so you don't sratch that paint


going to put the car completely together minus the bumpers, then take it off the frame plate the frame then sit the engine and trans into place and drop the car back on the frame...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> going to put the car completely together minus the bumpers, then take it off the frame plate the frame then sit the engine and trans into place and drop the car back on the frame...


Nice game plan


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Got a few more trim pieces installed


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Got the grill and grill bar installed


----------



## Zachsta (Jul 25, 2014)

damn this things is/gonna be badass.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> oh yea and I went to see these guys last week Last Minute Customs Timothy and Brooster aka Tim and Bruce


I'm sure you picked up one of them Last Minute Customs grey tees to go with the 57


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> I'm sure you picked up one of them Last Minute Customs grey tees to go with the 57




Of course they were fresh out... then I asked for 2 of those air condition chevy stickers and they were fresh out of those also .... damn it


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Impressive Work indeed slimm


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Of course they were fresh out... then I asked for 2 of those air condition chevy stickers and they were fresh out of those also .... damn it


You can find the air condition stickers online. They need to order some more shirts. I want one as well


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

passenger side trim Is done...just need to do the rocker trim.. just need to adjust a bit but you get the idea


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> passenger side trim Is done...just need to do the rocker trim.. just need to adjust a bit but you get the idea



heck yea! :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

day time shot of the passenger side...waiting on a few more parts from the painter....and I finished up the sound deadener last Friday..i may do one more layer because the stuff I have was not that thick


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> day time shot of the passenger side...waiting on a few more parts from the painter....and I finished up the sound deadener last Friday..i may do one more layer because the stuff I have was not that thick


Did you get a second set of truck emblems for fifth wheel or going s differnt route on the fifth?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I have them for the kit


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I installed the inner fenders today... I had to remove the fenders, so that gave me a chance to tighten the speed nuts on the fuel injection badges and flags they are a bitch to get to once the fender is on


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice shop light. No more creeping in the darkness....lol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:run: :run:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

DAMN!!  lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

worked a little on the driver door glass and adjusted the tracks so the window line up and seal as they should.....but there Is on Issue I could not fix with just adjusting.... the vent glass Is contacting the outside trim when It opens and closes. I may have to take it apart to see whats up....then I started on the wiring I got the fuse box mounted then ran the wires to the back of the car and across the dash, then I was done for the day.


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice work! Looking good!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Started on the Vintage air install so that meant I had to install the firewall pad and carpet....I started with the controls pretty simple install, this was the second vintage air install I have done.... it was a bitch getting the unit up under the dash. The one I did in the homies 64 fit right up there no problems.... I had to disassemble part of this one and then put it back together once I got in there. Shout out the homie Damien he came through to help with the install
passenger side firewall pad

driver side firewall pad 

middle of the firewall pad

controls

after I got it all under there and bolted up


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice. You need to clean your plate. You got spaghetti noodles all over the place


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

last Thursday I pulled the car out and started working on the taillight housing, getting the right side bolted in and both sides lined up..... I also installed the Dakota Digital LED taillights and lenses ....



then it got dark so I took this picture but you cant see so i'll post a better one later


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Them led taillight going to help out a lot. These fools out act light the can't see when people are coming to a stop. I do see that platinum Cadillac in the background :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I got rear ended in the lac Saturday night...it just scratched the bumper im sure the bumper pad is damaged and a few broken sensors


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I got rear ended in the lac Saturday night...it just scratched the bumper im sure the bumper pad is damaged and a few broken sensors


Damn. I stayed in. Damn them Super Bowl Parties. One of my others homies got into a fight, someone thought he towed their car cuz he drives a dually.....lol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

last Sunday I ran the wires, made the driver side plug for the headlight and installed the driver side headlight


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Hallo time


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

did the passenger side rocker molding yesterday after work.... came out ok after I drilled the fender hole to high luckily you can't see it :banghead:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Coming along nicely sir


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

pulled the car out Sunday on a mission to finish the continental kit.... this shit took a lot longer than I expected I had to drill holes in the frame and then the passenger side kept contacting the quarter panel so I had to shim it out a bit....after I figured that out it went a bit smoother....but its bolted up and while I was at it I installed the trunk latch/catcher and the lock and it all works as it should....


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

looking good up in here slim!:yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

What's up with selfies at the bottom? No one wants to see you only looking for progress on the 57:roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

they are videos....I had my niece over Saturday and she wanted to race...posted them on instagram and snapchat ...IG @slim6nine snapchat @slimsix


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> they are videos....I had my niece over Saturday and she wanted to race...posted them on instagram and snapchat ...IG @slim6nine snapchat @slimsix


Niece puttin down. That's what's tall homie.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yea I fed her large quantities of DUST....I ain't taking no losses :sprint:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

lmao, a bit competitive are we? 57 is looking good slim :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

JOHNER said:


> lmao, a bit competitive are we? 57 is looking good slim :thumbsup:


It's only becuz he's tall and has to maintain standing above everyone


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

nawl fool.....I was just handing out L's that day..... and she got 2 of them


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Its goin down in hea!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

This weekend I got quite a bit done...Saturday I finally put the passenger front door glass and power window regulator in and installed the emblems on the continental kit. Then I installed the rubber seal and stainless trim on both skirts...then Sunday I jumped back on passenger side rocker molding it was on there but one or two of the clips would not stay snapped in so I took it back off and I screwed the clips in, drilled the correct hole in the fender and snapped the holding on.... then I jumped back on the front headlights I got passenger side headlight all wired up and installed with the bezel then sleeved, heat shrink and tucked all the wires behind the grill bar.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Keep moving and you will have it ready by April


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Its been raining a lot so I haven't had a chance to do much to the car but I took a day off to get the headliner done...while he was working on it.....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I had the wheels redone also....they looked a bit to plain to me so I had jesus take them back apart and powder coat the spokes and engrave the hubs.... those are not the spinners for the wheels they are just on there for the picture he sent me.... the wheels should show up today and if its not raining i'll go mount the tires and test fit them on the car


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice rims


----------



## duncun420 (Aug 7, 2007)

SIC


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Your wheel mount guy is going to be afraid to mount them, worrying about scratching the lip


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

spent sunday running around trying to get the tires mounted on the wheels....I didn't leave the house till about 12....first shop I took them to usually does all my wheels but they couldn't get the tires to air up even with the cheata they had....the second shop I had to go a bit further into the hood.... Nicks on Jensen got them on the first try on all the tires...I had to go buy lug nuts and get something to eat by the time I made it home it was 6:30....so I jacked the car up and installed the wheels. They do not clear the skirts. I already knew that but I had to try. Im so glad I had these wheels redone. This is the way I originally wanted them but I talked myself out of it


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Wheels looks on the 57. Skirts add the extra touch.


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Hell yeah, I was wondering why you hadn't tried the wheels on, I'm digging the black spokes! They stand out way more, good shit slim.


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

On point!


----------



## duncun420 (Aug 7, 2007)

SICEST ZEES IN TEXAS


----------



## phatboyz (Jun 9, 2012)

Das tite homie!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Bump


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

last Sunday the homie dropped by and helped me Install the front bumper...before he got there I had just finished up the driver side rocker molding that I been meaning to do....I didn't take any pictures of the molding install but I dd grab one of he bumper when we got done....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

That's to much chrome to be taken a picture of.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Picked up my stuff from the chromer... he did an ok job


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Spent most of the day working on the continental kit 
As you can see I had the arm chromer and the wheel painted


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I never cleaned the white wall


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

It took me all damn day to install this continental kit... the chromer took the latch assembly apart and gave it to me in pieces after a few phone calls and pictures I put it back together.... I have never put one of these together before or been around to see some one put one together to even know where to begin... but I learned yesterday... there is a sequence to putting this thing together and I didn't follow it so it took me all day


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Fifth looking good. Looks like it's leaning back a little or is that just from the view of the pics? With the chromer doing a okay job. It's going to be a matter of time before you'll be taking the parts back off to get redone. Get them done on the Slimonthebumper standards


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

It is leaning back a bit because the striker is not adjusted when I say ok job the chrome is nice I can just see some of the polish marks in it but it's nice clean chrome


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> It is leaning back a bit because the striker is not adjusted when I say ok job the chrome is nice I can just see some of the polish marks in it but it's nice clean chrome


Gotcha!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

had the car outside a few days ago


yesterday took the car to Fineline to get started on the frame work....


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

You should get some Firestone FR380 or some OG 5.20s. Those reproduction 5.20 just don't look right.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I sure could use a set of fr380 right about now that's the only tire I have ever ran on my lows...but that tire is just not in the cards right about now


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Getting the homie to wrap the stress points?


----------



## duncun420 (Aug 7, 2007)

This thing is killing it. nice to have another clean ass ride in Texas :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> Getting the homie to wrap the stress points?


yea and a few other things


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Updates???


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I haven't seen the car In about 2 weeks....the last time I seen It he hadn't started on it yet.....
. I got the visor back from the painter about 2 months ago...but I don't have any pictures.... i'll take one when I get home and post it :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I haven't seen the car In about 2 weeks....the last time I seen It he hadn't started on it yet.....
> . I got the visor back from the painter about 2 months ago...but I don't have any pictures.... i'll take one when I get home and post it :biggrin:


 your going to need that visor, tinted windshield, and shades. For driving during the daytime so all the chrome and silver paint don't blind your ass....lol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

the uppers and lowers are done

and now she sits with a lil bit of a mean lean


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Sittin good with that gangsta lean. That man opened up a shop?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

yup :yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> yup :yes:


Awww damn. Pm me the info or post up


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

as you guys can see photobucket is trippin.... something about a third party hosting...unless I upgrade....the upgrade is $399.99 for the year.... :rotflmao: I think not


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Tiny pic .org


----------



## duncun420 (Aug 7, 2007)

IMGUR.COM TO UPLOAD PIX!!!!!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

http://a63.tinypic.com/359gytx.jpg


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

The man himself and a chromed out brake booster


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

http://a66.tinypic.com/rbiosj.jpg
http://a65.tinypic.com/2mynqm8.jpg
http://a66.tinypic.com/talk4j.jpg


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

lookin good


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

thanks...I tried to post the Image from my iphone ...It would say copied to clipboard but when I went to it it wasn't there.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Looking Clean AF


----------



## Zachsta (Jul 25, 2014)

Photobucket killed it - maybe upload and post with imgur.com ...

the want to see updates is real.


----------



## Vintage classic (Feb 7, 2017)

Zachsta said:


> Photobucket killed it - maybe upload and post with imgur.com ...
> 
> the want to see updates is real.


 It's already bad enough that layitlow had died down quite a bit... photobucket put the nail in the coffin.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Vintage classic said:


> It's already bad enough that layitlow had died down quite a bit... photobucket put the nail in the coffin.



not that bad I just don't have any updates at the moment but soon guys


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

2 weeks ago I got the car back home and gave it a wash...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I also purchased this about a month ago


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

We dropped the engine back in for mock up on last time before I paint and chrome more stuff ....


----------



## BRADFORD (Nov 24, 2009)

Fuck yeah!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

You might as well put in another order for rims and tires with that motor setup


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> You might as well put in another order for rims and tires with that motor setup


Everyone keeps saying that but nah it will never see that kind of abuse. I don't even drive the cadi like that and it has a fully built engine... it more for looks then anything but it wont be a slow either


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Everyone keeps saying that but nah it will never see that kind of abuse. I don't even drive the cadi like that and it has a fully built engine... it more for looks then anything but it wont be a slow either


Yea but those those Chinese 5.20 clones suck. You will see


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Everyone keeps saying that but nah it will never see that kind of abuse. I don't even drive the cadi like that and it has a fully built engine... it more for looks then anything but it wont be a slow either


We'll see how that turns out....lol


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

:inout: :inout:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I spent yesterday drilling holes In the doors and pillars to run the wires for the power windows and taking more pictures of the car....Im still chipping away at It guys


----------



## Vintage classic (Feb 7, 2017)

Looks like you got your set up installed. Nice. You gotta cut the coil in the rear enough to where the back bumper lays all the way on the ground. I love seeing a 57 with the tail laid on the ground.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

the front is done but the back is not cut yet... It will sit lower but not on the ground.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Lookin good


----------



## Ogmikefromky (Dec 15, 2016)

This topic is ill. Nice build!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I made the fuel lines the other day ... Black AN -8pressure -6return Jose and fittings


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I also spent the day fucking up some shit... so because I thought it would be a great idea to add a supercharger my fuel system that I already bought can not keep up... so I bought a Holley drop in 450 in tank ... it good up to 800hp ... All good right.... wrong! This thing requires me to drill a 3 1/4 whole in the new gas tank.... sounds easy right? except the tank is stainless it said fuck you to both my whole saws.... apparently I need a carbide whole saw.... it should be here Monday


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

cut that bish with the jig saw lastnight and canceled the carbide whole saw after I was done... I would have tried the jigsaw sooner but yesterday was the first nice day where it was not freezing ballz or raining and I could get the car out to get to the jigsaw


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Your motor going to be running strong up and down 45 and 61o


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

hilow set up I purchased will I was at the Arizona show

http://a68.tinypic.com/20sf5g5.jpg


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

installed all the triple chrome accessories on the front of the engine.... 

http://a68.tinypic.com/anh28.jpg


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

finally got the 4link s10 rear axle and bridge installed sits nice it was a pain in the ass

http://64.tinypic.com/fm2t1w.jpg


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

This site can't be reached


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

If anyone cares to see more progress of the car check instagram @slim6nine


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Koolaid


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Right on


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> installed all the triple chrome accessories on the front of the engine....
> 
> http://a68.tinypic.com/anh28.jpg


:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ok so im guessing photobucket isn't trippin anymore...... old picture ... bish I aint paying the 3hundo


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

engine is in and it runs....still mocking up the setup


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I have all the music jl audio Bluetooth module/ 4 db drive amps/ 4 db drive 8in 3k subs/ 4 db drive 6x9s/ 4 db drive 6 1/2s and an alpine erag320 not pictured


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Now the site is trippin....it will not update the new posts..... I can see that im the last person to post but when I go to the thread title it says Coca pearl was the last person to post on 4-7-18


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Faaaack


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

ok im back


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

still not done.....but I got the belly painted, the frame powder coated and fully wrapped, and the front suspension chromed drive shaft and rear axle is next ...... but moving right alone


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

You'll get it slimmm, my health is hellla badd but I'm working an getting back on my Barry White Lincoln, God willing by the summer either ill be 8o to 9o % Done cruising Richmond ave to HOMESTEAD and an maybe Pasadena


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

a few pics of what's been going on.....my simple 4 link install turned into a full frame wrap that I ended up having to complete myself with the help of sic713, he also painted the belly of the car after I prepped it. I sent the frame to powder coat and the suspension to chrome... also while I was waiting had a mural painted on the trunk. I started teaching myself how to bend and flare stainless tubing


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

still chippin away at this thing waiting on a few more parts to come from the engraver...we are getting ready to get this battery rack and pump mounts installed and wired up for that zzzzzt zzzzzt in tha trunk


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

a little bit more of whats been goin on.... finally got my engraving back.... well most of it. I got the battery rack built it bolts to the frame. Also broke bread and ordered the full polished aluminum core support / condenser / radiator


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> a little bit more of whats been goin on.... finally got my engraving back.... well most of it. I got the battery rack built it bolts to the frame. Also broke bread and ordered the full polished aluminum core support / condenser / radiator


Mannn


----------



## Vintage classic (Feb 7, 2017)

Lookin’ good slim!


----------



## Abby0Avery (Dec 29, 2019)

Looks like a pretty neat project! Love the original color.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Abby0Avery said:


> Looks like a pretty neat project! Love the original color.


thanks ....I did too but all the ones I saw were red so I switched it up


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Vintage classic said:


> Lookin’ good slim!


thanks


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

MOLIFECAM713 said:


> Mannn


its goin down


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

a little bit more of what's been going on.... I finally got the exhaust built it was strait pipes like the last picture then we switched it up to the H pipe setup and dumped it in front of the rear axle. I also installed the ARP header bolts and ne gaskets at the collectors...


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I finally got both of my spotlights back from the engraver...


----------



## Vintage classic (Feb 7, 2017)

Lookin’ real good up in here! Looks like you’re almost done. What else do you have left to do? I wish I was as far along as you are. I just got my car. Be sure to check out my 66 impala build.


----------



## Vintage classic (Feb 7, 2017)

Here’s some motivation


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I finally got both of my spotlights back from the engraver...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2024226


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Vintage classic said:


> Lookin’ real good up in here! Looks like you’re almost done. What else do you have left to do? I wish I was as far along as you are. I just got my car. Be sure to check out my 66 impala build.


thanks its been a long road but there is still lots to do.. the car has to go back to the paint shop I need to finish up the some of the wiring/plumbing of the vintage air, install the music and interior, I have to finish hardlining the hydraulics powder coat the battery rack/pump mount, get the car on the dyno to make sure the drivability is there....then nut and bolt the whole car and make sure I completed all my installs... there is still a ton of work to do even though now the car looks like a complete car .


----------



## Vintage classic (Feb 7, 2017)

You


SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> thanks its been a long road but there is still lots to do.. the car has to go back to the paint shop I need to finish up the some of the wiring/plumbing of the vintage air, install the music and interior, I have to finish hardlining the hydraulics powder coat the battery rack/pump mount, get the car on the dyno to make sure the drivability is there....then nut and bolt the whole car and make sure I completed all my installs... there is still a ton of work to do even though now the car looks like a complete car .


you’ll be done in no time


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Setup done I still need to hardline the dump wires but you get the idea


----------



## Vintage classic (Feb 7, 2017)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Setup done I still need to hardline the dump wires but you get the idea
> View attachment 2024326


Lookin’ good ?


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> Setup done I still need to hardline the dump wires but you get the idea
> View attachment 2024326


Not bad for a liftgate setup. The oil coolers are a nice touch. Very clean setup


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I have the rear of the car sitting on fluid. I liffted it with the battery charger to check for leaks on the hard lines....there were only 2 I think I just need to tighten down on them


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> View attachment 2024672


This photo rite here mane is fire.


----------



## Vintage classic (Feb 7, 2017)

Vintage classic said:


> Lookin’ good ?


Didn’t mean to put the question mark at the end.


----------



## Vintage classic (Feb 7, 2017)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> I have the rear of the car sitting on fluid. I liffted it with the battery charger to check for leaks on the hard lines....there were only 2 I think I just need to tighten down on them
> 
> 
> View attachment 2024670
> ...


Lookin’ good. Love that last shot especially. I like how those batteries fit neatly in the back 😎


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Kiloz said:


> This photo rite here mane is fire.


thanks bro i took it with my old iphone6


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Vintage classic said:


> Lookin’ good. Love that last shot especially. I like how those batteries fit neatly in the back 😎


thanks my boy Matt from 37fabrication built the pump mount and battery rack


----------



## Vintage classic (Feb 7, 2017)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> thanks my boy Matt from 37fabrication built the pump mount and battery rack


He did a good job. I have a question. When you buy a continental kit does it come with the 5th wheel and tire? Always wondered that.


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> thanks bro i took it with my old iphone6


Its about the photographer not the equipment sometimes.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Vintage classic said:


> He did a good job. I have a question. When you buy a continental kit does it come with the 5th wheel and tire? Always wondered that.


no sir it does not come with the wheel and tire or the emblems on the face.... and the latch and wheel holder are raw steel


----------



## Vintage classic (Feb 7, 2017)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> no sir it does not come with the wheel and tire or the emblems on the face.... and the latch and wheel holder are raw steel


oh ok. I figured it was in raw steel. They could at least give you the chevy emblems 🤦🏾‍♂️ Looks good. These are the cars that in my opinion need conti kits, 57-60 Chevy’s. Never cared for them on 61-64 impalas.


----------



## BIG CEELOS (Feb 25, 2015)

just went through the entire build, this 57 goes hard. The color, motor and trunk set up, dizamn. You did that


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

BIG CEELOS said:


> just went through the entire build, this 57 goes hard. The color, motor and trunk set up, dizamn. You did that


Thank you very much


----------



## Vintage classic (Feb 7, 2017)

BIG CEELOS said:


> just went through the entire build, this 57 goes hard. The color, motor and trunk set up, dizamn. You did that


Yes, his car is super clean. Can’t wait to see it finished. Hopefully we can get layitlow jumpin‘ again with the renewed activity.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## Vintage classic (Feb 7, 2017)

Just watched the whole video. I really enjoyed it. Your car looks really nice.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Vintage classic said:


> Just watched the whole video. I really enjoyed it. Your car looks really nice.


thank you..... im almost done with it and I can't wait to drive it....i have 2 more projects im building that im about to bust out on my youtube channel...im building a mazda minitruck with a tilt bed and a fullsize chevy with 90s style wheels and paint job. Subscribe to my channel RIDE WIT ME TV









RIDE WIT ME TV


Ride with me as I take you with me to meet some of my personal friends in the custom automotive business or just their own personal custom cars and trucks. W...




youtube.com


----------



## Vintage classic (Feb 7, 2017)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> thank you..... im almost done with it and I can't wait to drive it....i have 2 more projects im building that im about to bust out on my youtube channel...im building a mazda minitruck with a tilt bed and a fullsize chevy with 90s style wheels and paint job. Subscribe to my channel RIDE WIT ME TV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just subscribed 😎 I’ve always liked those mini trucks. I used to have a hydraulic model mini truck with a dancing bed when I was a teenager. The 90’s was a good era for lowriding.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## blvd cruiser 832 (Mar 2, 2015)

Can't wait to see this one in person


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

I few pictures from cruising around by my house and from my St. Louis trip


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Somebody caught me dippin in traffic


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## blvd cruiser 832 (Mar 2, 2015)

HELLA nice slimmm


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

So a few more pictures of what’s been goin on with car… 2 weeks ago my boy sic713 let me know that I was next on his long ass list of things to paint… so drove it there after work from my house on the far north side of Houston to his shop on the south east side of Houston....about a 40-45 min drive...he had some unexpected things pop up so we started Tuesday on the week of the show..... spray masked the car, removed some trim and the bumper kit, taped it up, sanded it down, taped the grafix, laid down some flakes and fades, cleared, sanded back down, fixed a few issue, and laid down more clear. Friday I was suppose to be there at 1pm and we were still assembling the car. I had to fix the visor that was almost ripped off the roof from my trip to St. Louis and rear bumper was very loose the kit would come unlocked if I hit a big bump....so we got that fixed and I took off to the show on the south west side of town at the NRG.... made it there about 3:30 got in the show and got setup.....everyone tripped out on the car it was received well left the show with first place and had to drive it home in the rain


----------

